# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  "Волшебный пинок" или идеи, которые могут помочь в работе

## о-л-я

Здравствуйте коллеги! Если вы зарегистированы как частные предприниматели, платите упращенный налог, отрыли счет в банке, обязательно по ОКВЭДУ открыли огромное колличество услуг по праздничной и предпраздничной индустрии, пригодится в жизни. Посмотрите  и изучите внимательно инфрастуктуру своего города. Только знайте в одиночку этот пласт вам не поднять. Форум вам дает возможность объединиться в творческий союз  и предложитьсвои услуги городу под этим брендом. Ближайший городской праздник масленица уже наверняка на стадии подготовки в администрации. Чтобы что-то заработать, вам надо предложить свои услуги в отделе культуре по проведению игровых, аттаркционных и другихплощадок и мероприятий в рамкх данного праздника. Если успеете попасть в вструю получите деньги. Если нет, покадите себя и сделайте презентацию своего союза и дальнейшие мероприятия будут ваши. Такие же услуги можно предложить в парках и других структурах города. В рамках 14 февраля день влюбленных - оденьтесь сами или аниматоров в купидонах и подарите людям надувные сердца на палочке , а так же раздайте визитки о своей работе. В интеренте соберите влюбленных своего города на флешмоб. Начните сейчас писать, что 14 февраля в парке под фонарем - пример - сбор в 17.00  сбор всех влюбленных.... пишу не конкретно не забумываясь, что на ум приходит сразу, что будите делать там не пишете, но активно агитируете - рекламой что самыми счастливыми станите только здесь и только в это  день и т.п. В назначенном месте звучит музыка - вы всех приетсвете устраиваите массовый поцелуй на площаде всем дарите шары и распускаете. Это и есть флешмоб, еще успеваете раздать счастливые календарики со своими координатами. Таких идей много. Сейчас отбегу следующая идея будет по последнему звонку. Тема проверенная, работает уже 5 лет. Спасибо всем за внимание к моему посланию!!!

----------

Наташа Галушка (10.12.2015)

----------


## Ponj29

Олечка, как я рада, что ты появилась на форуме!! Если бы ты видела, как все нервно писали твой электронный адрес и скайп, что бы можно было хоть как-то с тобой связаться. А теперь ты здесь и это здорово!!! 
А теперь вопрос в тему. Все это можно сделать только если ты ИП?

----------


## о-л-я

> Олечка, как я рада, что ты появилась на форуме!! Если бы ты видела, как все нервно писали твой электронный адрес и скайп, что бы можно было хоть как-то с тобой связаться. А теперь ты здесь и это здорово!!! 
> А теперь вопрос в тему. Все это можно сделать только если ты ИП?


Леночка привет! Рада, что хоть один читатель нашелся на мою тему. Работать с администрацией можно только с ИП, потому что деньги идут перечислением, но на перечисленные деньги надо быть готовым. Дело втом что по закону заказчик перечисляет вам до праздника гарантию 30% от суммы, а после подписания акта о проделанной работе и оказанной услуге проплачивает остальные 70. При закладке цены надо обязательно учитвать 6% и об этом говорить заказчику. Воообще за обналичку и за работу по безналичному расчету можно закладывать от 6 до 10 %. Поэтому с вами будут разговаривать и работать при наличии юр. статуса. Есть небольшая зацепка в центре занятости, если стоите на учете, можно взять 60 тыс на открытие своего дела, подробности надо там узнать и начать с нуля бизнес по крылом форума плюс ваше ИП.

----------


## Инна Р.

Оля, а что бюджет может заказывать: городские праздники... а еще?

----------


## о-л-я

> Оля, а что бюджет может заказывать: городские праздники... а еще?


Инна, бюджет это проведение спортивных сорвнований, молодежных акций, экологических акций. На все это в бюджете заложены деньги. У них есть годовой план работы. В рамках планируемых мероприятий нагод, могут быть разные формы работы, все зависит от фантазии и возможностей. Вы можите собрать всех своих бывших молодоженов за год и предложить им бал - встречу ко Дню влюбленных, а затем делать ставки на  них в своей работе - шоу с ними в рамках городских действ.

----------


## о-л-я

> Здравствуйте коллеги! Если вы зарегистированы как частные предприниматели, платите упращенный налог, отрыли счет в банке, обязательно по ОКВЭДУ открыли огромное колличество услуг по праздничной и предпраздничной индустрии, пригодится в жизни. Посмотрите  и изучите внимательно инфрастуктуру своего города. Только знайте в одиночку этот пласт вам не поднять. Форум вам дает возможность объединиться в творческий союз  и предложитьсвои услуги городу под этим брендом. Ближайший городской праздник масленица уже наверняка на стадии подготовки в администрации. Чтобы что-то заработать, вам надо предложить свои услуги в отделе культуре по проведению игровых, аттаркционных и другихплощадок и мероприятий в рамкх данного праздника. Если успеете попасть в вструю получите деньги. Если нет, покадите себя и сделайте презентацию своего союза и дальнейшие мероприятия будут ваши. Такие же услуги можно предложить в парках и других структурах города. В рамках 14 февраля день влюбленных - оденьтесь сами или аниматоров в купидонах и подарите людям надувные сердца на палочке , а так же раздайте визитки о своей работе. В интеренте соберите влюбленных своего города на флешмоб. Начните сейчас писать, что 14 февраля в парке под фонарем - пример - сбор в 17.00  сбор всех влюбленных.... пишу не конкретно не забумываясь, что на ум приходит сразу, что будите делать там не пишете, но активно агитируете - рекламой что самыми счастливыми станите только здесь и только в это  день и т.п. В назначенном месте звучит музыка - вы всех приетсвете устраиваите массовый поцелуй на площаде всем дарите шары и распускаете. Это и есть флешмоб, еще успеваете раздать счастливые календарики со своими координатами. Таких идей много. Сейчас отбегу следующая идея будет по последнему звонку. Тема проверенная, работает уже 5 лет. Спасибо всем за внимание к моему посланию!!!


Сама себе отвечу Танюха ВВ по скайпу прислала вопрос:Оля, прочитала твою тему,а до этого днём пришла идея провести флешмоб в Вологде. Я правда хотела с танцем. Олечка, разрешение какое-нить требуется на эту акцию?
Нет, не требуется, только не знаю, не дружу с интренетом как донести это до людей в формате Вологды. Единственное, если у вас парк, то лучше договориться с администрацией на проведение такого действа, они будут заинтересованы, это  здорово для них. Если сбор у или в  торговом центре, надо договорится с ними, это их частная теттритория. С танцевальным флешмобом сложнее, надо знать танец, как фанаты майкла джексона, или как делали мы, мы вывешивали ролик с танцем в нете, кто хотел учил и присоединялся к нам. Вся фишка флешмоба в том, что лбди собираются в одном месте, в назначенное время и в течении 3-5 мин, делают что-то одновременно и расходятся как в ни в чем не бывало. И этоо нельзя путать с организованной акцией.

----------


## jpligunova

Оля, здравствуй. Я уже думала про такого масштаба праздники, но не знаю, доросла ли? И потом, мы просто мелкие предприниматели, а городскими праздниками занимаются Дома культуры, отделы культуры, у нас частные предприниматели ( организаторы праздников) организуют, нарпимер, детские дискотеки,договариваясь с кафе,барами на проведение таких праздников. Хочется размаха, но сейчас наша работа пока как дополнение к основной.

----------


## jpligunova

Например, у нас в этом году грядет юбилей школы, и я теперь точно знаю,как его сделать,но в школе есть организатор (завуч по внеклассной работе), она у нас первый год, именно эта дама.И вот вопрос -стоит ли заниматься( скорее всего, я в это дело влезу), но это бесплатно, школы ,как правило, небогатые.
И стоит ли делать работу, за которую кто-то получает деньги? В школе мы уже делали несколько пиар-акций (новогодние утренники ).Правда, после утреников нас сразу наняло Русское общество провести Рожественский праздник.

----------


## о-л-я

> Например, у нас в этом году грядет юбилей школы, и я теперь точно знаю,как его сделать,но в школе есть организатор (завуч по внеклассной работе), она у нас первый год, именно эта дама.И вот вопрос -стоит ли заниматься( скорее всего, я в это дело влезу), но это бесплатно, школы ,как правило, небогатые.
> И стоит ли делать работу, за которую кто-то получает деньги? В школе мы уже делали несколько пиар-акций (новогодние утренники ).Правда, после утреников нас сразу наняло Русское общество провести Рожественский праздник.


Доброе утро!!! Вот видите вы первый шаг сделали, о вас знают! Теперь на этом надо зарабатывать деньги! Мне конечно легче немного, у нас, где я работаю в центре есть свое помещение для проведения праздников детских. Вы в данном случае можите договориться с хорошей площадкой в кафе или т.п. Предлагаете классам утренники или праздники: новый год, 23+8, выпускные для начальной школы, тимбилдинг на последний звонок для старшекласссников и т.п.  Проводите 3х часовое минимум мероприятие и берете за эту услугу деньги. Ваша помощь организат ору в юбилейном мероприятии может являться гарантией вашей работы не бесплатной в школе на таких мероприятиях. Мы в своем маленьком городе показали  преимущество праздника 3х часового для класса - это коллектив вм есте и никого лишнего, это родители идети вместе  принимают участие, это живое действо, т.к. это в преимещественно форма проведения театрализованныне игровые программы.Если говорить про выпускной в начальной школе: это 30 минутная торжественная трогательная часть ( учители, дети и родители - если такие отношения есть, могу прислать сценарий), затем перекус 15 мин, затем игровая программа - тематическая или как я ее называю театрализованная с красивым финлом - торт, идут опять пить чай 15 м ин ( больше их не удержать в свободном полете, если хотите подольше, то тогла интелектульные игры за столом или т.п.) а потом дискотека с массовыми конкурсами мамы и дети. У ная уже 10 лет этот комерческий проэкт на ура!!!! Сегодня записываются даже выпускные детских садов, с ними немного проблемнее, здесьб нужен мастер класс кошечке, чтобы их хотя бы чуть чуть усадить и дать им передохнуть, у них получается праздник в празднике ( потому что сначало  утренник в саду, потом они с родителями за столы идут к нам) а когда дети устают они начинают носиться, поэтому их празндник это смесь форм организации времени - игры, спокойные игры ( театр), мастер класс по изготовлению чего - либо, что можно сделать сразу и подарить маме и папе,это вариант телевизора большого ( мультик) и т.п. Могу сказать по поводу стоит. Если ваша работа перекликается с вашим хобби вносите эти предложения в структуре своей база (ДК), но оформляйте договор  с администрацией и плати проценты не жалейте, зато будите иметь стабильную базу, есть минус, если начальство ушлое, вы наладите работу, дадите имя а оно вас пододвинет и решит что  сможет зарабатывать сами. Сделает ошибку, потому что  пойдут на вас, но оно это не поймет, деньги  пе5рекроют все. Поэтому надо идти в ИП и свободное плавание с арендой помещения для таких нужд не бояться, цокольные этажи жилы домов вам помогут. Если город небольшой, как Москва, то утром в вашем  помещении организуйте работу хорошего воспитатели для мам и детей непосещающих ДС, не учеба, а занятие на развитие моторики, физическое развитие и тп. Кониенгент  на празлники вам обеспечен, а так же есть пластилин для глоблольной работе. У меня есть вся структура на бумагах, это фактически все то что я создала в рамках  муниципального учреждения и даю людям возможность подрабатывать  без ИП, Если их устраивает такая крыша. Спасибо за вопросы!!!

----------


## о-л-я

> Оля, а что бюджет может заказывать: городские праздники... а еще?


Инуля, доброе утро! Отвественное дело открыавать тему!! Теперь надо ее проверять и отвечать!!! Но это дисциплинирует! Здорово!!! Я по  Питеру знаю, что по прифектурах ( районных) всегда на любые услуги свыше 100 тыс проходят конкурсы, зайди на сайт посмотри на что тратятся бюджтные деньги вообще и поймешь свои силы и размах мероприятий что может предложить союз ведущих вашего города.

----------


## koluchka

Ольга, добрый день! Очень рада открытию такой темы. Интересно, но думать надо. И решаться. У нас тожеорганизацией праздников масовых занимается ДК. Пока не знаю, как к ним припариться. Администрация точно со мной ничего заключать не будет. Им проще ДК попросить, вернее указание дать. Пробовала в этом году на елке Дковской организовать платное фотографирование с костюме смешарика Кроша. Мне пошли на встречу. Однако денег мы не заработали. Сработало два фактора. Во-первых, организация заплатила деньги за елку и они предполагали, что раз оплачено- то все бесплатно. Про дополительные услуги они слышать не хотели. Во вторых мой личный кассир постеснялся деньги брать с людей. Вот я и пофотографировалась бесплатно... Хотя начало положено. Хочу для рекламы детских праздников небольшую игровую программу устроить на 1 июня для детей. клоуном поработать, призы и визтки раздать. Пока такие мысли. Я ИП, но без счета и налог плачу по вмененке.

----------


## jpligunova

Оленька, сценарию выпускного на природе буду,конечно, безумно рада и благодарна.

----------


## Juliya Star

*о-л-я*, Олечка отличная тема! Спасибо! Хотелось бы поработать  так. Только как ИП я не зарегистрирована. Боюсь больших налогов, а стоимость услуг  моих, да как в принципе и по всему нашему городу на ведущих не так высока. Хотелось бы задать несколько вопросов тем кто уже зарегистрирован:
1.Каков процент налога для ИП в целом? Знаю что 13% - это подоходный для всех, а какие еще проценты платятся?
2. Платиться ли что-то в пенсионный фонд?
3. Оформляется ли моя деятельность как-то  в трудовой книжке и если оформляется то кто этим занимается (в смысле кто занимается оформлением)

----------


## Ponj29

Все, загорелась идеей по Дню влюбленных. Уже позвонила ведущей в нашем городе, сказала почитать эту темку и внести предложение. Пиар акция с влюбленными - это здорово!!!!

----------


## Ponj29

Оленька, спасибо за волшебные пендали!!!!!!

----------


## Методист ДК

Подскажите,как интересно и креативно провести День матери во Дворце культуры. Мы несколько лет делали вечера типа "От всей души" для мам, чьи дети активно участвуют в наших мероприятиях. Хочется чего-то свеженького.

----------


## lenusik

> Подскажите,как интересно и креативно провести День матери во Дворце культуры. Мы несколько лет делали вечера типа "От всей души" для мам, чьи дети активно участвуют в наших мероприятиях. Хочется чего-то свеженького.


У нас третий год подряд будет проходить Слёт активных мам. Мамы, совмещающие материнство и любимое дело, делятся с другими своими достижениями, могут найти партнеров для реализации проекта, расширить сеть контактов.Слёт - это праздник, где главенствует уважение к маме и ее желание отвлечься от домашних будней, идеальная площадка для брендов, представляющих продукцию для женщин, семей и детей. Среди участников - мамы, занимающихся рукоделием, выпечкой, фотографией, дизайном, тренингами, благотворительностью, различными видами творчества и многим другим. 
В рамках Слёта активных мам проходят обучающие мини-семинары, встречи с интересными людьми, мастер-классы для детей и родителей, презентации товаров и услуг; ярмарка маминого мастерства, «Мамино кафе», фотовыставка «В объективе – мама», интерактивная детская игровая площадка, фотозона и многое другое. Основная часть его проходит в фойе РДК, где мамы выставляют свои рукотворные изделия, проводят мастер-классы и дегустации. Потом награждение в зрительном зале с концертными номерами. Больше информации https://vk.com/event155352045 http://www.borovskr.ru/novosti/6636/

----------

Натник (13.11.2018)

----------


## Просто Натали

В этом году у нас День Матери планируется концерт-интерактив, вот ищем что-то типо "Поднимите мамы в зале руки у кого сколько есть 1 ребенок, 2 и так далее" и пошло награждение многодетных, есть у кого какие идеи насчет интерактива в концертной программе на 800 чел.? а на какие блоки можно поделить программу? есть блок материнское сердце, счастье...

----------


## Скибыч

> Поднимите мамы в зале руки


Мы приглашали на сцену и вручали символическую медаль. Только начинали, по-моему(очень давно это было), с трех или четырех. Выходили на каждую цифру. Последняя была - 11 детей. Оговорюсь - зрителей было, конечно, не 800.

Интерактив можно сделать в виде диаграмм на экране. На каждом кресле бутафорская кнопка (наклейка из цветной бумаги или что-то в это роде). Просим Вас нажать на кнопку если... Кто согласен с этим... Выберите ответ... И т.п. Диаграммы, естественно, заготовлены раньше. Идейка не моя - были на юбилее колледжа культуры и там подсмотрел. Правда, сам пока не претворял в жизнь.

----------

Варшава (17.11.2018)

----------


## Ckeeman

иногда заминка на чем-то банальном и такой волшебный пинок очень помогает. много классных идей, спасибо.

----------


## Наталка Галушка

Здравствуйте! Проходит у нас "Фест господинь" в этот раз стопор не могу придумать конкурсы. Хочется без материальных заморочек, весело, креативно и зрелищно. Делали помидоры в банку, потом взвешивали кто больше уложил и быстрее, что-то типа такого. Нуждааааюууусь в пенделе, срочно!

----------

